# Rieger E36 front and rear bumper for trade or sell



## M3xracer52 (Jun 24, 2003)

Hello....I have a E36 Rieger Infinity 1 front and rear bumper for sell or preferably trade. It is painted cosmos black. I am trying to get rid of the kit because I am getting a new car within the month. If anyone has an original cosmos black M3 front and rear bumper that want to trade I am located in the Los Angeles area. I would prefer this method best. Please email me back at:

[email protected]

Thanks


----------

